# Taurus



## dixiejacket (May 14, 2013)

Bought a Taurus 738 as a backup.  Put about 50 rounds through it without a problem.  Loaded it up with hollow points and stuck it in the console of the car.  Over the weekend, took it out to shoot so dropped the magazine to load with practice rounds but could not rack it to empty the chamber.  The slide will not move.  Any ideas?


----------



## thomasr (May 14, 2013)

I forget exactly what Taurus calls it, but did the storage safety (the thingy that you use the key thing to actuate) get actuated somehow?  That's been known to bind the action up.  Not that it should matter, but did you try putting an empty mag back in the pistol and trying it again? Sounds like something is slightly out of wack.


----------



## dixiejacket (May 15, 2013)

Thought about what you mention but the "lock"  could not have gotten actuated and the manual says to not engage it with a round in the chamber so I have not tried it.


----------



## frankwright (May 15, 2013)

Oversized round maybe, was it factory or a reload.
I could do this about 100 times faster than I can explain it but. Remove the magazine, keep your fingers away from the trigger, put the top front of the slide against something solid like a wood bench,leaving room for the barrel to extend and then smack the back of the grip with your open hand.
Like racking the slide really hard. That will usually eject the stuck round.


----------



## WoodUSMC (May 15, 2013)

Empty the magazine then reinsert it. You will be able to rack the slide to extract the round in the chamber. My PT-111 is the same way.

Chris


----------



## dixiejacket (May 17, 2013)

Tried everything suggested, no luck.  Called Taurus and let's just say that their "lifetime" warranty is of little use.  Told me I could not send it in because it is loaded but take it to a gunsmith, at my expense of course!  

Currently own 3 Taurus handguns and have never had a problem with any until now.  Won't be buying anymore as the warranty they advertise is of no value in my circumstances.

Guess I'll bite the bullet and take it the a gunsmith next week.


----------



## Gun Guru (May 18, 2013)

Ask anybody that bought a "Thunderbolt" from Tarus and they'll tell you about the warranty. It aint worth a flip. I don't even read for sell ads that say Tarus.


----------



## SkintRider (May 19, 2013)

Taurus honored their warranty on my PT92. Hammer drop safety flew out in the grass and was lost. Only cost me one way shipping and insurance and a small amount of time to get instructions of how to ship. Shipping one live with ammo just in the package is a govt. no-no let alone in the chamber.


----------



## dixiejacket (May 19, 2013)

SkintRider said:


> Taurus honored their warranty on my PT92. Hammer drop safety flew out in the grass and was lost. Only cost me one way shipping and insurance and a small amount of time to get instructions of how to ship. Shipping one live with ammo just in the package is a govt. no-no let alone in the chamber.



Understnad that.  My point is that there is one in the chamber through no fault of my own but I have to pay to have it extracted and then send it to them for warranty work.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry  that you feel that way but they did not load the gun and they are not responsible to unload it prior to shipping per federal law. Remember that all guns are actually a piece of machinery and that they can break or malfunction at any time for no reason, just like your car. Have it unloaded and send it back for repairs and all should be fine.


----------



## Knotwild (Jun 15, 2013)

Put the unloaded magazine in it at your shooting range, point it down range, and pull the trigger.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jun 23, 2013)

Knotwild said:


> Put the unloaded magazine in it at your shooting range, point it down range, and pull the trigger.



what he said


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jun 23, 2013)

Or take out mag take off safety and rack the slide,please do this in a safe place.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jun 24, 2013)

bronco611 said:


> Sorry  that you feel that way but they did not load the gun and they are not responsible to unload it prior to shipping per federal law. Remember that all guns are actually a piece of machinery and that they can break or malfunction at any time for no reason, just like your car. Have it unloaded and send it back for repairs and all should be fine.



or better yet - have it unloaded and check your rounds! they may be out of spec and gun may be good to go without return.


----------



## Tider79 (Jun 25, 2013)

I had a similar problem with mine. It does not like hollow points. However, I was able to finese the round out of the chamber with a wooden chopstick. The dealer sent it back to Taurus for warranty work. It worked better but still jammed on hollow points. I just don't shoot them anymore and it works fine with other ammo.


----------

